

OpenSSH not happy about lack of financial support from vendors  - mambodog
http://www.openssh.com/index.html

======
lusis
No offense to the OpenSSH team for such an awesome product but they chose the
BSD license. The companies using it are under NO obligation to do squat for
OpenBSD or the OpenSSH team. At least with a GPL license they could have
gotten some code out of the deal.

Look, if you "do" open source regardless of license strictly for financial
reasons, you'll be sorely disappointed. I'm as big a proponent of FOSS as
anyone but you do it for the "love of the game".

------
rlpb
Businesses simply don't work that way. They must minimize their costs,
otherwise their competitors will and they'll be out of business. It's
impossible to justify donating money without good reason.

For small business owners the reason might be to donate out of the good of
their hearts, but as soon as companies have more owners (ie. just about every
large business) that reason disappears.

Other reasons that can still work are publicity, advertising, support
contracts, future continuity, custom development etc. Unless the team can find
a win-win solution that gives businesses something that they want that they
can't otherwise get for free, this situation will continue.

------
tedunangst
Sigh, this isn't news, just another headline ripped from reddit. That text has
been there for 20 months. Everybody got to have their say and pout the last
time it was posted too.

~~~
mambodog
Sorry, I didn't mean to imply this was new, just that I found it interesting.
Was there a previous discussion on HN?

~~~
tedunangst
Most recently, just 12 hours ago. I'ts come up before too I'm pretty sure.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906613>

------
adambourg
As much as I love Opensource, projects need to see the writing on the wall.
Companies WILL profit off of your "free" project, you have two options.

1) Accept it and live with it or 2) Change your licensing. Eg, if used to
beyond personal use x y fee will be incurred for usage of the software. Free
for personal, small business & non-profit but everyone else you better pay up.

~~~
drivebyacct2
There's a difference between being frustrated with other companies making a
profit, other companies not contributing and other companies getting a free
ride.

------
meric
Nothing on that page says anything about OpenSSH being not happy...

~~~
mambodog
Paragraph at the bottom.

